# five ten shoes



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Who's got em? Who loves them?

I'm considering the Impact, Sam Hill, and the Maltese Falcon.

Anyone have any experience with these?

Impact, and Sam Hill look the same, but I like that there is some style to the Sam Hill's.

I really like the Maltese Falcon.. its a SPD shoe, but I'm wondering if it can also be a platform pedal shoe? This would be perfect for me as I run both. Getting more into platform pedals for more rugged terrain (I like to throw a foot down on big obstacles, and corners sometimes), and for long flowy rides, I like to clip in. These would be perfect, but I want to make sure they are going to stick on my platforms (My shins will thank me for this)...

Any input, experience??

Thanks!


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with the above?

Here are the new Maltese Falcons

Five Ten | Maltese Falcon

Think these would work for straight platform shoes, as well as SPD shoes?


----------



## MtnMan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

In my experience it's hard to go wrong with 5.10. The Impacts were a bit too bulky/wide and stiff but stuck like glue. Recently got a pair of Freeriders and they are perfect. Great fit and super sticky. Best platform shoes I've ever had.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

I had a pair of Karvers- they made my feet numb. Then I got a pair of Freeriders and they also make my feet numb. They are super sticky and I love them. Just seem to not work with my feet.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I have to start by saying that there are well over a dozen threads on Five Ten shoes and that the search function is available to all for a reason. 

I love my Five Ten Freerider shoes. Michaelscott said that they made his feet numb and they made mine a little numb too so I put in a SuperFeet Green insole and that took care of it.

The Maltese are designed to be used for both. You can actually cover up the recessed cleat if you want with a piece provided by Five Ten. They're a little heavy but I don't know how much you would really notice it.


----------



## masterofnone (Jun 21, 2009)

I've just ordered a pair of white tigers to replace my aging impacts. I checked out the maltese at the 5 10 booth while at the world cup races, it seemed like the sole would be too flexible for real climbing, so I bought shimano am45's. The maltese is probably ok for mostly gravity with the occasional climb.


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

I have the Karver's and I love the sticky grip, stiff sole, over all protection, but my feet get hotter than hell on the warm days. Granted, I'll ride in temps up to about 100 degrees here in the Desert. They don't seem to have any ventilation in the toe area. They are great for protection on the rocky terrain I ride, but am looking at getting something a bit more breathable until winter's cooler temps. Does anyone have experience with the Spitfire or Cyclone? 

I know those Tevas have a super ventilated upper toe box, but the colors are so hideous, even I can stand to have them on my feet!

MTBP


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

I grabbed some Impact 2's. They made the most sense, as I'll probably use them for hikers also. I've always hated the look of skater style shoes, so the Impacts will work for me. Thought about it, and I'll probably just use my SHimano clipless shoes for my SPD's anyway, so no sense in having both options.

Got my pedals yesterday, shoes should be here this weekend, excited to try em out!


----------



## Breaking Down (Jul 18, 2011)

I've got a few pair of five tens and all seem to be better suited for a wide foot. That said, many of their models are able to comfortably accomodate a narrow foot as well. The Cyclone has been great for the past four months that I have had them. They appear to be fairly durable, a problem five ten has struggled with for years, and are holding up well. I use them as an SPD but have not noticed any issues when jumping on other folks rides. They can however create problems as an SPD depending on what pedals you run due to the stickiness of the rubber. I've been running Time X-Roc S's with no issues. The Maltese Falcon I found to run larger than the Cyclone in an 11.5. I would have liked to have had the sole of the MF on the Cyclone. Maybe someday they will offer that...


----------



## TrailDog (Jan 9, 2004)

The standard inner soles down have much arch protection so this is why your feet might be going numb. I'd get a replacement inner sole, there are loads of the market to try.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

i have a pair of the black/grey freeriders. they are really sticky, which is great. what is not so great is that they don't breathe at all. I wore these for riding in july and was sweating through them every time i rode.


----------



## jrsbike (Jul 24, 2004)

I switched from the Impacts to the Insights, which are actually
five ten trail runing shoes but they work much better than the skate/BMX styles for
hike and bike and have a better lug pattern that does not collect dirt like the standard circular pattern soles. They also stick like crazy and allow for better movement on the pedal.

czeck it out!

Five Ten | Insight


----------



## From The Grave (Jul 10, 2011)

I got a pair of the Freeriders and I love them. They are very comfortable and grip really well. The only thing I don't necessarily love about them is the thickness of the tongue. It's pretty dang thick. I got the black/grey ones and they are sexy! Would easily wear them 24/7.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Another option is the new MTB shoe (with nice sticky sole) from Vans. The Gravel.
They are black. +1
They just lace up, no goofy flaps. +1
They are black (did I mention that) +1
They are made by a company that has been making shoes for over 30 years = comfy! +1

I own a couple pairs of 5.10 freeriders but wear my vans exclusively now.


----------



## smokehouse4444 (Apr 24, 2011)

I originally bought the Karver's. It was well over 100 deg every day here for months. They were just flat too hot and way too heavy. I returned them and was going to try the Freerider Scribbles, but the company that I ordered from was a big fail, and I will never use them again. I ended up with the Freerider White Tigers and they have been great. I love the stickyness, they transfer pedal power well, and they are fairly cool. They look pretty good, too, even if they are always covered in dust. The only advice I would give on 5/10's is to get at least true to your size; they tend to run just a bit small. Other than that, I love'em!!!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

smokehouse4444 said:


> I originally bought the Karver's. It was well over 100 deg every day here for months. They were just flat too hot and way too heavy. I returned them and was going to try the Freerider Scribbles, but the company that I ordered from was a big fail, and I will never use them again. I ended up with the Freerider White Tigers and they have been great. I love the stickyness, they transfer pedal power well, and they are fairly cool. They look pretty good, too, even if they are always covered in dust. The only advice I would give on 5/10's is to get at least true to your size; they tend to run just a bit small. Other than that, I love'em!!!


Yeah, I can deal with my Karver's DHing when it's not over 90. I went and picked up the Spitfire 2s, and they are SO comfy and breathable!! Absolutely love em!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

MTBP


----------



## bb1mina (Feb 10, 2008)

stopped using clipless/ clip-in pedals 5 years ago because i always experience right foot pain after long rides, which i attribute to sideways foot movement when clipping out, even with tension set at the lowest; fyi, i had a stress fracture in my right foot 8 years ago

been using shimano dx flat pedals ever since on all my bikes (XC full sus, 29er rigid, fixed gear) and i have not had foot pain since; relegated my clipless pedals to the trainer bike now

tried 5.10 impact 2, grip was really really awesome, but my main gripe is that it's so heavy, but then again, i only notice it when walking, not when i'm biking 

grip on the ground is also very good when doing hike-a-bike

shifted to nike 6.0 oncore2, but still miss the 5.10 grip on- and off-bike

will wait for more input Re: lightweight 5.10's (compared to impact2) before buying another pair again

also, can anyone please comment Re: durability?

during wet season, my shoes regularly gets dunked in mud/ water so i usually use 2 pairs on alternate riding days to allow the other to dry


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

What's the difference between the impacts and the sam hills besides color? Is the sam hill a stiffer sole? ??


----------



## airkev (Jan 23, 2012)

Had the Maltese Falcons for over 3 months now. Havn't even used them as SPD's yet but I like the option there for when I do want to go clipless. They are light, tough, sticky and not as gaudy as some others so a quick wipe down and they look great for casual wear.


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

My loyal Karver, time for honorary retirement after one year of abuse riding...
Time to get a new 5Ten.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

A fellow MTBer hooked me up, and I recently purchased the five ten low impact. they fit up great, and stick like glue. :thumbsup:

I'm happy to have moved from the clipless setup, over to platforms. And the five ten shoes are the bomb!


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

My new 5 ten


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

I have the impact sam hill on order


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i have sick pair of vintage 5.10 rennie hi tops that look like old school air jordans in black and red. excellent ankle protection and elastic lace grabber. basically the bestestestest ever


----------



## airkev (Jan 23, 2012)

I got a pair of Vans in good condition at the thrift store to save the wear and tear on my FiveTens for just riding around the landfill lot next to my house. Now I know why I paid the $100 for the Maltese Falcons. Night and day difference.


----------



## Angus74 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Maltese Falcon, Breathable?*

Im thinking of purchasing the Maltese Falcon, I have read a million reviews, but none have answered this question.
Is this shoe breathable, or is it a sweat machine? Just wondering for summer riding. Any help would be great!
Thanks


----------



## airkev (Jan 23, 2012)

Angus74 said:


> Im thinking of purchasing the Maltese Falcon, I have read a million reviews, but none have answered this question.
> Is this shoe breathable, or is it a sweat machine? Just wondering for summer riding. Any help would be great!
> Thanks


It hasnt really been hot here in Vegas yet so cant attest to what they're like when it hits 100. I rode today, it was probably close to 80 but there was no issue with sweat at all. Its light and low profile. I really dont see it being a hot shoe. Love them myself. Maybe when it hits 105 here they will get hot, but what doesn't.


----------



## Tim2103 (Mar 8, 2012)

Just received my Sam Hill 5.10s and now waiting on my Straitline AMP's. Can't wait to try them out this weekend


----------



## airkev (Jan 23, 2012)

Tim2103 said:


> Just received my Sam Hill 5.10s and now waiting on my Straitline AMP's. Can't wait to try them out this weekend


I run Straitline De Factos with 14 pins each side for my FiveTen Maltese. Have never even come close to slipping.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

airkev said:


> It hasnt really been hot here in Vegas yet so cant attest to what they're like when it hits 100. I rode today, it was probably close to 80 but there was no issue with sweat at all. Its light and low profile. I really dont see it being a hot shoe. Love them myself. Maybe when it hits 105 here they will get hot, but what doesn't.


They're not five ten's, but I wear my cowboy boots during the summer here in AZ. Never a problem. This will be my first summer riding with five tens here. (Just pointing out, that the heat doesn't really bother me. Been doing summer rides for years).

I'm sure it'll be ok. It's not like my Shimano SPD shoes shed heat any better.


----------



## airkev (Jan 23, 2012)

javelina1 said:


> They're not five ten's, but I wear my cowboy boots during the summer here in AZ. Never a problem. This will be my first summer riding with five tens here. (Just pointing out, that the heat doesn't really bother me. Been doing summer rides for years).
> 
> I'm sure it'll be ok. It's not like my Shimano SPD shoes shed heat any better.


You got a steer horn handle bar to go with them boots?.


----------



## javelina1 (Mar 10, 2005)

airkev said:


> You got a steer horn handle bar to go with them boots?.


Hey now! maybe have a clipless setup for my boots! I like where you're going...

Nice!


----------



## Tim2103 (Mar 8, 2012)

airkev said:


> I run Straitline De Factos with 14 pins each side for my FiveTen Maltese. Have never even come close to slipping.


I went for a ride today with the new shoes and the stock pedals (AMP's are on the delivery truck) and the did not slip off the pedals once! I can't wait to install the new pedals.


----------



## gonathan85 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm diggin these kicks. Big time. Must ditch my shredded old balances, and move into real estate at this level.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Maybe a silly question but do any of you 5.10 users with the SPD sole use or try em on a road bike? I use the impact lows on my mtn. bike but I just got my first really nice road bike and figure I'd try the clipless thing. Currently using flats with toe clips and I hate typical roadie shoes. I want something I can walk around in off the bike that's comfortable, not to hot and doesn't make me look like a roadie geek. I bought some Shimano PD A530 road pedals that are flats on one side and clip in on the other. Just need some shoes now.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I got the sam hills and are awesome. They stick to the pedal like crazy. and they feel like they will last forever. Love em.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

cman8 said:


> I got the sam hills and are awesome. They stick to the pedal like crazy. and they feel like they will last forever. Love em.


my s.h's might. There so purdy I dont wanna wear-um


----------



## bitewerks (May 14, 2009)

On the heat factor, I live in TX & even with Vans, my socks are fairly sweaty. I never notice it during the ride. While riding, I just notice the sweat running into my eyes. I'm thinking of getting the High Impacts to keep all the dust out of my shoes this summer & wearing my Vans Gravel's for everyday (they're really comfortable!).


----------



## global (Apr 3, 2006)

*5-10 guide canvas*

Been riding 5-10 guide tennie's before 5-10 started making mountain bike shoes. Super light 400 grams tried impact and others and don't like the weight penalty for the same bottom design and stealth rubber.


----------



## Brycentron (Apr 7, 2012)

skidad said:


> Maybe a silly question but do any of you 5.10 users with the SPD sole use or try em on a road bike? I use the impact lows on my mtn. bike but I just got my first really nice road bike and figure I'd try the clipless thing. Currently using flats with toe clips and I hate typical roadie shoes. I want something I can walk around in off the bike that's comfortable, not to hot and doesn't make me look like a roadie geek. I bought some Shimano PD A530 road pedals that are flats on one side and clip in on the other. Just need some shoes now.


A buddy of mine was running impacts/flats on his mtn. Just picked up a roadie and wanted to be able to clip in but also be able to walk around. Companies do make clip style mt bike shoes. Thats what he went with. Not slick like a roadie shoe but allows him to clip in. Not sure exactly what she he got. Ill try to find out.

I have fiveten freeriders in the mail on there way to me. Will be my first pair. Already have some meat grinders. Looking forward to not slipping off them anymore wearing my sorry excuse for shoes.


----------



## Pritchett (May 18, 2005)

skidad said:


> Maybe a silly question but do any of you 5.10 users with the SPD sole use or try em on a road bike? I use the impact lows on my mtn. bike but I just got my first really nice road bike and figure I'd try the clipless thing. Currently using flats with toe clips and I hate typical roadie shoes. I want something I can walk around in off the bike that's comfortable, not to hot and doesn't make me look like a roadie geek. I bought some Shimano PD A530 road pedals that are flats on one side and clip in on the other. Just need some shoes now.


be stylin' SPD Compatible Sneakers - DZR

geared towards the fixie crowd, but suits your needs. Maybe better than the 5.10 clipless options.


----------



## OP4guy (Jul 16, 2011)

I have bought two pair in the last month. First was a pair of Freeride from PricePoint. Love them. Walked into my lbs and they had 1 pair of Freeride Scribbles on sale for $25 and they were my size so now i have 2 pair.

Now looking at getting another pair for just riding as I have turned these 2 into daily use shoes.


----------

